# Longboat Key Advice



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

Good fishing all around Long boat. Start around the islands at the north end and work your way east and south. Tons of reds... South side of Longboat Pass or either side of New Pass for snook on the outgoing tide..

I think you will like what the wife planned for you.


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

I work on south longboat. Shoot me a PM when you are going to be in town and we will hook up for a couple hours. Fish are here and killing it. 

From Tuesday on LBK


----------

